
14 rules for fast web pages - Sam_Odio
http://www.skrenta.com/2007/05/14_rules_for_fast_web_pages_by_1.html
======
abstractbill
Nice list.

I would add: Don't use Google Analytics.

------
mattjaynes
Great tips! Here's the full presentation:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/49362/High-Performance-Web-Sites>

------
richcollins
Host the Yahoo UI Toolkit instead of loading it from their slow servers.

------
brlewis
Excellent collection of ways to reduce response time.

